# CCS Charger supplier



## OliverH (May 27, 2018)

I'm looking to integrate in a future project a CCS on board charger to charge with 50/ 70 KW 12 Tesla packs. If possible with an AC 11 KW charger built in.

For the plug I found Phoenixcontact
CCS charger hardware I found only Ficosa from spain.


Any other hints on this matter?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

OliverH said:


> Any other hints on this matter?


iirc the Phoenix Contact connector is horrendously expense because it's intended for evaluation purposes only.

In the past I purchased my connectors from China and I believe Chris at Zero EV (here) now stocks them in the UK.

We will be fitting a PHY and implementing CCS (and CHAdeMO) on a future version of the Open Source Tesla charger controller (here).


----------



## OliverH (May 27, 2018)

Great. Any milestones/ timeframe?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

OliverH said:


> Great. Any milestones/ timeframe?


Damien, Chris (who is building 5 Tesla based conversions today), and myself have cars that are intended to support rapid charging.

With regards to timescales, I think we have a solid 3 months work before we can make a start on CHAdeMO using the Tesla Type 2 adaptor. CHAdeMO is well understood as you will see from Damien's video and should be 'easy' to implement (lets assume we have a solution by the end of the year).

With regards to CCS I have identified a PHY and software vendor and I'm currently negotiating with them to ensure it's a viable option for the DIY community. If things go to plan I think we could make a start early next year 

** If you want to accelerate the development I'm sure Damien would consider any requested that's is wrapped in $$$ (see here)


----------



## OliverH (May 27, 2018)

Is there any kind of handshake by Chademo (CAN)/ CCS (PLC) to identify supported vendors? I don't like to have a system which is compatible to CCS or Chademo but it's rejected by the chargers because of some necessary bits in the handshake (Authentication/ Payment). I'm in the planing phase right now. So I've time to wait for a decision with the charger.


----------



## ga2500ev2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

OliverH said:


> Is there any kind of handshake by Chademo (CAN)/ CCS (PLC) to identify supported vendors? I don't like to have a system which is compatible to CCS or Chademo but it's rejected by the chargers because of some necessary bits in the handshake (Authentication/ Payment). I'm in the planing phase right now. So I've time to wait for a decision with the charger.


There is a payment/authentication system layer with CCS. Unfortunately it is a TCP/IP layered protocol with multiple application stacks that have to be managed. In all my digging I have not yet found the simplest protocol stack that can actually activate a CCS station.

Chademo is trivial in comparison. A summary of virtually the entire protocol can be found in this archived version of the Chademo interface summary:

https://web.archive.org/web/20171221065623/http://www.chademo.com/pdf/interface.pdf

It discusses the physical interface and the protocol exchange between charger and vehicle. The only detail missing from there are the actual CAN messages for the transmittal of current requests between the car and the charger.

ga2500ev


----------



## mwbrown (May 12, 2014)

OliverH said:


> I'm looking to integrate in a future project a CCS on board charger to charge with 50/ 70 KW 12 Tesla packs. If possible with an AC 11 KW charger built in.
> 
> For the plug I found Phoenixcontact
> CCS charger hardware I found only Ficosa from spain.
> ...


I found a company called Gridwiz from Korea at the EV conference in Bangkok a couple of weeks ago. They had brochures for a product called APPLEMINT that acts as the car-side device for managing the CCS charging protocol. I couldn't find a human in the booth so that's all I know.

Here's the web page. No pricing listed.
http://gridwiz.com/gw/solutions/?lang=en#tab-id-16


----------

